# Life insurance in Dubai - depressing topic but quite important one!



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

So, reading the small print of my life and C.I policy back here in the UK, i see that Dubai is not included if you catch or discover you have a critical illness while you are there on holiday; and more worryingly, if you decide to move there, no coverage at all. 

Will need to put something in place to ensure that if the Wacky Races of the SZR get the better of me, my wife and little one are taken care of and the mortgage back at home, repatriation etc etc is covered. 

Any experiences of taking life insurance in Dubai? Levels of coverage and typical premiums/level of cover? 

Many thanks
Toneson!


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Do you not get that with your work? I get life insurance as part of package


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

Nope!


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

toneson said:


> Nope!


That's odd, have you asked for it?


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

Try international providers such as Friends Provident. They offer policies which are applicable world wide. The premiums depend upon you i.e. health, risk factors etc but roughly it costs anywhere from $300-$500 per month in premiums for a $1 million pay out (critical care + life) for a term policy.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi, I do have life insurance here but most companies neither knows nor has any clue what disability insurance means.

You are looking for one insurance fits all, right? Covers everything like disability, accident and others. You are better off reaching a financial advisor or feel free to send me a Pm. And nope, I do not sell insurance....but went through the same process.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

toneson said:


> So, reading the small print of my life and C.I policy back here in the UK, i see that Dubai is not included if you catch or discover you have a critical illness while you are there on holiday; and more worryingly, if you decide to move there, no coverage at all.
> 
> Will need to put something in place to ensure that if the Wacky Races of the SZR get the better of me, my wife and little one are taken care of and the mortgage back at home, repatriation etc etc is covered.
> 
> ...


Whilst life cover arranged in the UK is generally valid if you move to the UAE (provided premiums are paid by direct debit from a UK bank account) that is not usually the case with critical illness cover.

I am an Independent Financial Adviser as well as a long time moderator on here and you can check me out on the link in my signature. Life and critical illness cover is available, preferably from decent offshore life companies, but you need professional independent advice to suit your specific circumstances. There is no typical premium as it depends on your age, period of cover, general, health, occupation, whether you smoke and amount and type of cover required.

Let me know if you want more info 


@zovi - only a minority of UAE employers provide life cover for their staff, despite it not being expensive to arrange group life plans.


----------



## rajivk999 (Sep 29, 2012)

Make sure you weigh your options before going forward for any life covers or critical illness covers and should be taken as per requirement ONLY... 

Life cover can be done in many different ways today and its important to understand the difference between these plans.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Raji, this isnt directed at you directly... 

Mr Toneson, do not deal with anyone 'new'. Get a personal recommendation from someone who is well trusted and has a good reputation. Like Elpaba. She has been here a long time, and knows the ropes. Everyone has to start somewhere, and there are good new people but this is cowboys and indian country when you get right down to it. You dont want all your money just shuttled into some crap that their boss told them to sell because it makes them a higher commission...


----------



## olsontowers (Jan 18, 2011)

NAUAE said:


> Try international providers such as Friends Provident. They offer policies which are applicable world wide. The premiums depend upon you i.e. health, risk factors etc but roughly it costs anywhere from $300-$500 per month in premiums for a $1 million pay out (critical care + life) for a term policy.


Interesting that you quote estimated costs when you state earlier that it's dependant on so many factors!!!

Perhaps you could predict the winning lottery numbers for me!!!!


----------



## olsontowers (Jan 18, 2011)

"Raji, this isnt directed at you directly..."

Oh........... but it is Raji !!!!!!!

I agee with Jynx.......... get advice from someone reputable and who's been here for a long time and knows the ropes!!

You must seek advice from a QUALIFIED financial advisor and 90% of so called IFAs here aren't!!

Elphaba will take great care of you, as she's done for many people on Expat Forum!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> ...this is *cowboys *and *indian *country...


Pun not intended, I am sure, from a Texan living among sub-continent population...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

ccr said:


> Pun not intended, I am sure, from a Texan living among sub-continent population...


My Aunt is Indian, married to my English Uncle, and they live in the US. She's lived there most of her live, but was born in India.

I get into terrible trouble describing her as an American Indian! All sorts of unintended confusion!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

vantage said:


> My Aunt is Indian, married to my English Uncle, and they live in the US. She's lived there most of her live, but was born in India.
> 
> I get into terrible trouble describing her as an American Indian! All sorts of unintended confusion!!


Then she's probably the only American Indian left seeing how the settlers killed most of them and she's not even Native!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

vantage said:


> My Aunt is Indian, married to my English Uncle, and they live in the US. She's lived there most of her live, but was born in India.
> 
> I get into terrible trouble describing her as an American Indian! All sorts of unintended confusion!!


Well you could always mention that she is a 'Dot' Indian.. not at all p.c, but surely gets the point across out in the States.. lol..


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

Also be careful if you do have life insurance from your company. I have it, but after checking I found out that it pays just enough for a funeral and repatriation. So that is not a big help.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If you have kids and dependents, it's always worthwhile to take out a life insurance so you know that they are protected financially to a certain extent. Do not tell your spouses however, I've watched too many "insurance murders" on TV


----------



## Debs77 (Jun 22, 2011)

de Mexicaan said:


> Also be careful if you do have life insurance from your company. I have it, but after checking I found out that it pays just enough for a funeral and repatriation. So that is not a big help.


This is true, employers benefits have the disadvantage that they will only apply whilst employed with that company. Expats tend to change employers on a regular basis, so you could find yourself paying more for cover due to age or you may be refused cover in the future due to health issues.


----------

